

Facebook has youngest staff among top tech firms - iqster
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/06/06/BU951JPJ12.DTL&feed=rss.business

======
iqster
The age and gender ratios in the article is interesting information.

It is impressive that Facebook has managed to achieve a 33% female staff
ratio. While this is still not 50-50, it is a very healthy step.

The payscale seems comically non-sensical to me. They don't consider options.
But even disregarding options, I have a hard time believing that a developer
at Apple gets paid under 60K. Perhaps, it is other staff that is bringing down
the median. But I still am having a hard time figuring this out.

